# Progesterone etc support in 2ww.



## pruflo (May 3, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

I seem to have had an awful lot of "support" in this cycle which has concerned me slightly as it seems excessive and just wondered what everyone else was prescribed.

I am on 2 x 400mg Cyclogest pessary a day.
100mg Gestone every other day.
Progynova x 3 daily 
and a baby aspirin for good luck!!

Cheers

Kate


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

3rd cycle IM Gestone daily
(clexane 20 mgs twice a day, pred 25 mgs and aspirin)
1at cycle cycolgest 400mgs morning and night
L


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The amount of support you're having sounds fine...your clinic are obviously the experts so are doing what they think best.

I've had the following:

1. Fresh IVF: 400mg x 2 cyclogest, 40mg clexane + 75mg aspirin = BFN & bled 10/11dpt

2. Natural cycle FET:  400mg x 2 cyclogest + 1 x 8% crinone gel (natural FET so also had own high progesterone levels), 40mg clexane, 20mg prednisolone, 75mg aspirin = chemical pregnancy

3. Natural cycle FET:  400mg x 2 cyclogest, 1 x 8% crinone gel + HCG injection at 3dpt and 8dpt (natural FET so also had own naturally high progesterone), 8mg climaval (oestrogen), 40mg clexane, 20mg prednisolone, 75mg aspirin = chemical pregnancy

4. Fresh IVF:  400mg x 2 cyclogest, 1 x 8% crinone gel (risk of OHSS so no HCG jabs during 2ww), 40mg clexane, 20mg prednisolone, 75mg aspirin = BFN & bled early 10/11dpt

5. Fresh IVF:  2 x 8% crinone gel, 40mg clexane, 75mg aspirin = BFN and bled 8dpt (different consultant, same hospital but first of NHS funded cycles so she didn't agree with the extra progesterone or steriods which private consultant said I needed !)

6.  Currently downregging for 4th fresh IVF.....and am being prescribed 50mg Gestone injections x 1 per day plus 40mg clexane, 20mg prednisolone, 75mg aspirin and possibly additional HCG injections during 2ww and/or crinone/cyclogest (2nd NHS funded cycle and the NHS consultant has finally agreed that I DO need additional progesterone support during fresh cycles as well as the steroids !!)


Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

I am on 2 x 400mg Cyclogest pessary a day.
Folic acid.
Progynova x 3 daily 
and a baby aspirin.

If I get a BFP, then the aspirin stops
Folic acid continues for 12 weeks, as well as 1 400mg cyclogest & 1 prognova.


----------



## Bewley (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,

I wanted to bump this topic up to see if there were anymore opinions/information out there. The main thing from replies on this topic is that there is no one answer and it seems the choice and amount of progesterone depends on the individual consultant prescribing.

I'm in a real quandry as I've elected to go with crinone 8% gel assuming it was one application daily. My RE wants me to also do 400mg of cyclogest but in the information it says its best not to use other vaginal suppositories and after the horrific experience of doing it back door never want to do that again, truely awful symptoms. So its a question of what to do for the best. I've already bought the crinone, due to start next sunday but wondering if be better off with 400mg x2 of cyclogest like had first two cycles. I'm doing medicated FET though that doesn't seem to make much difference to doing fresh cycle in the choice of progesterone.

Sorry I'm rambling but what progesterone is best does seem to be a bit of a minefield. Usually I would be guided by my RE but having treatment abroad and their ethos is to go nuts on prog and give you tons of the stuff in pessary injection you name it, which I don't agree can be good especially as nothing at all to suggest progesterone deficiency problem.

Does anyone know how the crinone gel compares to quantity of cyclogest i.e does 800mg cyclogest equate to one application of crinone gel hence only one application?

All responses would be gratefully recieved  
Thanks Bewley x


----------

